# Importing Sambar antlers into US?



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi, I'm bringing home a set of sambar deer antlers to the US. My uncle uses them for knife handles. Does anyone know what forms I need to get them through Customs?

Thanks!

B.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

ummmm, nope... but now you have me curious... when are you coming home?


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Next month for a few months then back to NZ and OZ again. But I'm pysched to come home! 

I sent an email to APHIS and the State Veterinarian. I think I can just bring the antlers right in. But they are a gift so I don't have a hunting permit for them.

I would just hate to get to Customs and have them confiscate them!

B.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

It's not really US Customs you have to worry about, but I would contact the US Department of Agriculture. They have jurisdiction over "animal parts" entering the United States. You can either contact a USDA Inspector at your port of entry or here is the number for USDA OIG in Washington,DC. 1-202-720-8001


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Steve,

I sent them an email yesterday, hopefully they'll get back to me. 

This is what I was able to find online:

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/downloads/import_rum_trophy.pdf


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

what i gleaned from the pdf is that the antlers will most likely be considered commercial and not trophy. you will have to find out if the state you bring them into has BSE, in which case the antlers may not be imported, and then adhere to whatever regulations govern commercial bone importation.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's the reply that I got from the state veterinarian:

<<<Clean and dry bone trophies have unrestricted entry. In this case I would classify it as a trophy because it is just one set of antlers. (We limit trophy antlers to 2 sets, with greater than 2 being considered commercial if no hunting license is present). So as long as the antlers are clean, dry, free of sinew, blood, putrid odors and insects; they would be enterable. They are subject to inspection by the port inspectors to verify condition. Having documentation proving NZ origin would help but is not required. >>>

So now I just have to figure how to fit them in my suitcase!

B.


----------

